# King Crappie from Hurlburt.



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

A friend of mine finally found a old pic that was a hard copy of this thing. So, he scanned it and sent it to me. I caught this beast from Hurlburt on a Keystone Jig minnow in the spring 5 years ago. It was right up on the bank and I caught her on a ultralight spooled with 4lb test stren. It is still the best fight I have ever had on my ultralight. As you can see, it was bigger than a plano tackle organizer.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang.


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

That is a beast!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

nice fish. i wonder if there are any big ones still in there


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

I use to fish that lake too. Do you know if they still let you fish in there? Are you allowed to keep any?


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

How were the gators out there? I heard they will follow your boat. Where did you tie op after launching your boat? How deep is the water? A lot of questions, but I was thinking of going out there.

KsB


----------



## Bbagwell (Mar 10, 2010)

we call that big hoss.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

jstblsd said:


> I use to fish that lake too. Do you know if they still let you fish in there? Are you allowed to keep any?


The lake is catch and release only. You wouldn't want to eat any of those anyways due to the water pollution from the golf course.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Kick Some Bass said:


> How were the gators out there? I heard they will follow your boat. Where did you tie op after launching your boat? How deep is the water? A lot of questions, but I was thinking of going out there.
> 
> KsB


The gators will follow your boat occasionally but will keep their distance. They are real bad when they are nesting. I wouldn't suggest going out there in a kayak or canoe. You can tie your boat up to a post that is at the launch. The water is shallow at the front, but gets deep (25ft +) towards the back of the first lake and the back lake is deep all over. If you are going fishing out there this time of year, crappie is your best bet. But, it is catch and release. I have never seen the game warden out there, but never say never.


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

Base security forces will hassle you if they are board. had that happen a couple time on Eglin.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

jesse1378 said:


> Base security forces will hassle you if they are board. had that happen a couple time on Eglin.


I've never had them hassle me, but I have had them come down and ask how the fishing was going.


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

They can hassle you, but if you are legal there's nothing they can do. Ask them to get on the boat or see ya later. I've been back there looking while they were out here, but I just struck up a conversation about fishing and everything was cool. A lot of them are fishermen just like the rest of us. 

KsB


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

most are cool. i was on the range one day and they pair a civilian cop with SF and the SF guy was cool and talking about the different lakes and the other guys was just tryin to find somethign to give me a ticket. it was rediculous. most of them are good guys though. ill probable use this lake to test out my new depthfinder and trolling motor before my tournament


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Can the lake be fished by a civilian with a Jackson Guard permit? I'm into crappie right now and don't mind catch and release.
Also, can a boat be launched there off a trailer?


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

You have to have an ID card that allows you onto a military base. the Jackson Guard permit alone will not work.


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

you also have to have a state license with the permit to fish on base.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I have the license and permit, but not the military ID. The lakes look pretty on google earth.

There are several others on the reservation that do allow access with the regular Jackson Guard permit. Does anyone know if they hold any fish to speak of?


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

fishwalton said:


> I have the license and permit, but not the military ID. The lakes look pretty on google earth.
> 
> There are several others on the reservation that do allow access with the regular Jackson Guard permit. Does anyone know if they hold any fish to speak of?


Duck Pond up in Crestview is about the only other one that is any good. Most of the ponds on the reservation are shallow and extremely clear water. These are the only two that have produced....Personally for me. Duck Pond has fish feeders that go off so often and you can catch a mess of blue gills pretty quickly. Plus, it's got huge bass, but they are hard to catch becuase of the clear water.


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

I went to Duck Pond last year and the weeds were too dense to catch any Bass. Through some of the weed patches I saw some huge Bass, but just as auguy said, the water was too clear and the Bass were skidish. Also, the boat ramp is in an awkward position, but you can get in there. I recommend a 4-wheel drive if you have a boat bigger than 18ft. 

KsB


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks for the info on Duck Pond. Will have to take a ride to get it located and maybe fish it when the weather gets a little warmer.


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

Indigo Pond is also easily accessable. i have caught 2 from there, i have heard good things about both. Duck was horrible with the weeds last year. i just stopped making the trip up there.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Yep, I stopped by Indigo on Monday for a quick look-see on the way home from Niceville. Easy to get to, fishing wharf, and a place I believe I can get my 14 ft Jon launched. Not sure how deep the water is but looked ok by the dam. They had a sign posted with regs. It's for paddiing or electric motor, but power motor ok if tilted up. So, would not have to remove the power kicker. Really nice spot for primitive camping or just a family picnic on a "warm" Sunday afternoon. I have seen campers there in past years but no more than 1 at a time. People just don't use it for some reason.


----------

